# G-body trunks



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

post up pics of fiberglassed g-body trunks, sub & amp mountings....etc. Need sum ideas


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

81 Cutlass in the making


----------



## DC Signs (Dec 28, 2006)

here are 2 of a monte I did about 5yrs ago
















and one of Gary Biggs setup I took in 02 at IASCA finals









that regal is one of the baddest cars I've seen and he has had several setups.

DC


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 3 2007, 09:29 PM~6896857
> *81 Cutlass in the making
> *


ARE U PUTTING IN HYDRAULICS? AND THATS GONNA BE A CLEAN SET UP, WITH OR WITHOUT.


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

any more pics??? im thinkn of puttin 2 15s, tryin to get sum ideas, lookin for plexiglass, neons, shit like that. not sure wat i wanna do yet.


----------



## Big Reazon (Oct 13, 2006)

Found this pic at the king of the street forum this thang look like it wand redicoulus. Don't look like subs have the air space and their sealed if he did this thang in ported form he wouldn't be able to keep the trunk closed. But what ever you do with the set up make sure you port the box. this pic vendetta did it.












































:biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

nice way to seal the trunk off from the cabin and trap all the waves in the trunk 

i bet the trunk sounds like its ripping off the car and sounds like some infinty 1030 tens inside the cabin... good idea though


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

honestly looks like shit


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 9 2007, 07:04 PM~6945786
> *nice way to seal the trunk off from the cabin and trap all the waves in the trunk
> 
> i bet the trunk sounds like its ripping off the car and sounds like some infinty 1030 tens inside the cabin... good idea though
> *


you bet wrong


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

with the trunk sealed completely from the cabin pitball?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 12 2007, 07:00 PM~6971956
> *honestly looks like shit
> *



agreed... looks like a half ass fiberglass job.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

AND CONSOLE LOOKS HALF ASS...I WOULDNT PAY MORE THAN 200 FOR EVERYTHING...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

my trunk used to look like this

















never got to finish building it cause i moved on to switches. this setup is for sale too :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 13 2007, 02:48 PM~6977989
> *with the trunk sealed completely from the cabin pitball?
> *


its not completely sealed  
granted its not the most free flowing setup its not all trapped in teh trunk


----------



## GUNCRAZY (May 29, 2006)

86 regal


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

got any info on woofers, amplifiers, and what size enclosure that is guncrazy?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Is that eD I see there??


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jan 26 2007, 03:30 PM~7094713
> *Is that eD I see there??
> *


thats what it looks like, thats why im curious...


----------



## GUNCRAZY (May 29, 2006)

^^ Yup its ED with TMA (a JL company) amps. Box also made by ED. box is 44x11x11.5 @ 30htz.

Sounds real good.Im impressed with these subs and their the low end ones.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUNCRAZY_@Jan 27 2007, 12:33 AM~7099797
> *^^ Yup its ED with TMA (a JL company) amps. Box also made by ED. box is 44x11x11.5 @ 30htz.
> 
> Sounds real good.Im impressed with these subs and their the low end ones.
> *


have any more pics of how the amps are mounted?


----------



## GUNCRAZY (May 29, 2006)

^^^^^ Ill take some more pics in the next few days. I used plumbing pipe as stilts than covered them with carpet.You cant tell their pipe.


----------



## gm_audio425 (Apr 9, 2007)

working on my 80' Cutlass. Not done yet. Will post more pics later.


----------

